
Ask HN: Could a digital collectible be as valuable as a physical collectible? - apolymath
I am curious to know of any digital collectibles that exist (only as data in a cloud) can be traded, sold &amp; grow in worth over time, similar to a physical collectible such as a baseball card or antique.
======
mod
Bitcoin, csgo skins, virtual items in plenty of games, property in secondlife
are a few examples.

------
FroshKiller
There was a post on io9 a few months ago about the value of "cards" in the
Star Wars Card Trader app: [http://io9.gizmodo.com/how-the-hell-is-this-jpg-
of-han-solo-...](http://io9.gizmodo.com/how-the-hell-is-this-jpg-of-han-solo-
worth-225-1726156785)

------
anon987
Magic: The Gathering has a full online game where you can buy boosters, trade
cards, etc etc etc.

------
ivl
Check out some of the items traded on Steam, specifically for CS:GO, and
Dota2. The 'value' can be shocking, considering they're generated items with
zero certainty around further duplication.

------
atroyn
I urge you to look into the price of 'party hats' in runescape. They were
released only on Christmas 2001, and since then have blown up in real dollars.

------
jotux
Seems like the TF2 economy is a good example of this.

